# Perfect attendance bonus at Walmart DCs?



## Oops (Sep 16, 2021)

Saw this on Reddit: 

"DC workers get $200 bonus for every 2 weeks of perfect attendance."

Boy, if Target DC did that maybe the call-ins would be less frequent.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Sep 16, 2021)

They did it at my dc one year, don't recall how much it was for and it was on a much longer time scale.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 16, 2021)

We get nothing except a free lunch or Starbucks.


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 16, 2021)

Target would rather throw money at new hires than reward their tenured performing TM.  that much is obvious when you compare the new hire bonus at sign on to the service anniversary awards.  Much cheaper to continue paying newer hires at steps 1 or 2 as they come and go.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Sep 16, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> They did it at my dc one year, don't recall how much it was for and it was on a much longer time scale.



They did it one fall season and guess who won?

People with fmla who actually called in over a dozen times but didn't have it count.

It was let's say a joke.  So nobody would even care at my dc

At my dc we have a 30 minute wait everyday at the gate so everyone's been late a few minutes here or there due to Lil Billy's grandma coming to pick him up for his 2 days before he quits.

It just starts you our in a bad mood everyday.


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 16, 2021)

I had perfect attendance for years.  Doesn't mean shit.


----------



## dcworker (Sep 17, 2021)

My department down 20 team members every 
day new hires force to work 100% first week.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 17, 2021)

We don't even get a thumbs up


----------



## Luck (Sep 17, 2021)

Devils advocate here, what is their average pay rate? I'm just saying I would rather be making $25/hour with no attendance bonus vs $18/hour with the bonus.


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 17, 2021)

Luck said:


> Devils advocate here, what is their average pay rate? I'm just saying I would rather be making $25/hour with no attendance bonus vs $18/hour with the bonus.


I’d like to just be recognized for coming to work when I’m scheduled and then staying there.  And don’t give me that “your paycheck is your reward” bs.  New hires are getting 2000 at hire regardless Of their attendance.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Sep 17, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> I’d like to just be recognized for coming to work when I’m scheduled and then staying there.  And don’t give me that “your paycheck is your reward” bs.  New hires are getting 2000 at hire regardless Of their attendance.


gonna nitpick just a bit, they don't get it at hire or regardless of attendance. From my understanding its paid out after 120 days.


----------



## Luck (Sep 17, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> I’d like to just be recognized for coming to work when I’m scheduled and then staying there.  And don’t give me that “your paycheck is your reward” bs.  New hires are getting 2000 at hire regardless Of their attendance.


I totally get the frustration of the new hire bonus but I would like to keep the fact that it is also a referral bonus out there in the open. I know of some guys that have cashed out $10k+ for copying and pasting a link to their freinds and family on Facebook. 

Also I would like to remind that the new hires are to prevent double mandatory overtime. 
Personally I work 60 hours every week so it doesn't affect me too much but I do find it funny when the same people complaining about the new hires getting a bonus also start complaining every time mandatory overtime is called.


----------



## saunadad (Sep 18, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> gonna nitpick just a bit, they don't get it at hire or regardless of attendance. From my understanding its paid out after 120 days.


It’s 90 days at my DC, and I don’t believe there are any specific stipulations as far as attendance goes


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 21, 2021)

There should be an attendance requirement.  What good is a new hire, even after 90 days, when they average 1 call in every week.  OMs don’t care, HR don‘t care, the only ones that care are the rest of us who are still working forced overtime and trying to do 2-3 different jobs because the new hires can’t be bothered to come to work or stay for a full shift.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 21, 2021)

Luck said:


> I totally get the frustration of the new hire bonus but I would like to keep the fact that it is also a referral bonus out there in the open. I know of some guys that have cashed out $10k+ for copying and pasting a link to their freinds and family on Facebook.
> 
> Also I would like to remind that the new hires are to prevent double mandatory overtime.
> Personally I work 60 hours every week so it doesn't affect me too much but I do find it funny when the same people complaining about the new hires getting a bonus also start complaining every time mandatory overtime is called.




Copy and paste a link?    You have to manually add each person to workday as a referral.  Name\Phone\Email\Relationship to said person.  If they say you referred them and you didn't add it to workday you don't get paid.  I find it hard to believe one person found 10 people that stayed past 90 days because since they started the referral\sign on bonus at my DC they are no longer baby sitting the new hires if you can't show you can improve to make your numbers to earn that bonus you're gone.  They are now using the trainers and Trainer Specialist to take the blame for the new hires lack of work abilities and ethics. We already have so many new hires and not enough machines or batteries for everyone to work.  Coming in to work theirs always at least 5-10 machines that need battery changes at the beginning of shift then having to wait 30mins to get a battery change whenever you need one. I'm at one of the larger DC's were supposed to be getting another battery changing station installed at some point but it it's anything like auto rebin that shit ain't happening anytime soon. Were kind of off mandatory OT right now but all the new hires are causing so many issues it won't be long before were backed up.  By kind of I mean I get scheduled an OT shift every other week but it gets cancelled the week of.


----------



## Luck (Sep 22, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Copy and paste a link?    You have to manually add each person to workday as a referral.  Name\Phone\Email\Relationship to said person.  If they say you referred them and you didn't add it to workday you don't get paid.  I find it hard to believe one person found 10 people that stayed past 90 days because since they started the referral\sign on bonus at my DC they are no longer baby sitting the new hires if you can't show you can improve to make your numbers to earn that bonus you're gone.  They are now using the trainers and Trainer Specialist to take the blame for the new hires lack of work abilities and ethics. We already have so many new hires and not enough machines or batteries for everyone to work.  Coming in to work theirs always at least 5-10 machines that need battery changes at the beginning of shift then having to wait 30mins to get a battery change whenever you need one. I'm at one of the larger DC's were supposed to be getting another battery changing station installed at some point but it it's anything like auto rebin that shit ain't happening anytime soon. Were kind of off mandatory OT right now but all the new hires are causing so many issues it won't be long before were backed up.  By kind of I mean I get scheduled an OT shift every other week but it gets cancelled the week of.


I was exaggerating slightly when I said "copy and paste a link" yes, but it is true one of the guys on A1 had 5 freinds that all got hired into packing and stayed the full 90. 
Our referral bonus is $2k.
Another on my shift that has cashed in on 3 and has a few more with the potential to make it the full 90. 
It has caused a lot of issues everywhere for sure. But you have to see how the argument "we hired too many" coincides with "i find it hard to believe they had 5 referrals last 90 days). 
They have to overhire to make up for our ~50% retention rate.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 22, 2021)

Luck said:


> I was exaggerating slightly when I said "copy and paste a link" yes, but it is true one of the guys on A1 had 5 freinds that all got hired into packing and stayed the full 90.
> Our referral bonus is $2k.
> Another on my shift that has cashed in on 3 and has a few more with the potential to make it the full 90.
> It has caused a lot of issues everywhere for sure. But you have to see how the argument "we hired too many" coincides with "i find it hard to believe they had 5 referrals last 90 days).
> They have to overhire to make up for our ~50% retention rate.




Ours is "$2k"  $1k for the new hire and $1k for your referral.  Job is still the same.  CPH expectations are still the same.  Now more people in the way to slow you down.  More spills needing cleaned.  More code greens.  More downtime due to depal getting backed up and not enough cage carts for new hires to keep pulling CA. More issue with inbound mixing up staged pallets.  Bulk puts on the bottom and rack puts on top of those or multiple bulk aisle puts all stacked together as one and it's been happening every day. You can't add more product and people that don't know what to do all in the same space and expect a fluid flow.  More people who have been here longer than 90 days are leaving because they were told they would get cross trained on another equipment but instead the new hires are.  Then when these new hires switch functions and have to work they quit.  IM, Label control, GPM, damage cage are now where the obese people end up and that isn't sitting right for the rest of us.


----------



## Luck (Sep 22, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Ours is "$2k"  $1k for the new hire and $1k for your referral.  Job is still the same.  CPH expectations are still the same.  Now more people in the way to slow you down.  More spills needing cleaned.  More code greens.  More downtime due to depal getting backed up and not enough cage carts for new hires to keep pulling CA. More issue with inbound mixing up staged pallets.  Bulk puts on the bottom and rack puts on top of those or multiple bulk aisle puts all stacked together as one and it's been happening every day. You can't add more product and people that don't know what to do all in the same space and expect a fluid flow.  More people who have been here longer than 90 days are leaving because they were told they would get cross trained on another equipment but instead the new hires are.  Then when these new hires switch functions and have to work they quit.  IM, Label control, GPM, damage cage are now where the obese people end up and that isn't sitting right for the rest of us.


Ouch. We give new hires $3k. $2k for the 90 days and an additional $1k if they stay a full year. We get a $2k referral bonus at the 90 day mark.
We have the same problems but our children(children? How did that autocorrect to children?) CPH has been lowered to account for it.
While it sounds nice it does mean some of these ppl are in for a world of hurt come next year when we have lost enough new hires to be back at "normal" and they aren't running 60% all day anymore.

But we also have an extremely safety minded upper management team that have on multiple occasions shut everything down for a "5 minutes for safety" type deal just to prove how serious they are.

We had a lot of code greens this summer but that was from heat related issues since so many of these people have never even been inside an environment without AC, let alone done heavy physical labor in it.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Sep 22, 2021)

All these new hires doing the rotch crotch walk to the bathroom to play on their phones is astounding.

It's like walking into a bar.  Got 5 to 10 leaning against the walls in the stalls next to the urinals.

You can't even take a piss anymore.

If they put a goldbond dispenser and some lead lining to block cell signals in the bathrooms productivity would go up 10 fold


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 22, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> All these new hires doing the rotch crotch walk to the bathroom to play on their phones is astounding.
> 
> It's like walking into a bar.  Got 5 to 10 leaning against the walls in the stalls next to the urinals.
> 
> ...



100%.  We have people hanging strands of toilet paper on the stalls to block the cracks because they're in there doing something weird.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Sep 23, 2021)

Johnyj7657 said:


> All these new hires doing the rotch crotch walk to the bathroom to play on their phones is astounding.
> 
> It's like walking into a bar.  Got 5 to 10 leaning against the walls in the stalls next to the urinals.
> 
> ...


I was GPMing the 300 dock.  Stopped my triple to scan all the rows of mixed departments and sizes smashed together with nary a hair of space inbetwixt for quality's sake and with very poor lane integrity and before I could swing out to swing in to the closest hot mess, here comes some slow walking johnny-come-very-lately, staring down at his phone while thumb swiping away & stealing company time like a bum.  What could I do?  Wait until he was clear of my forks?  Maybe next time he won't be so lucky on his 13th trip to the restroom in the span of 40 minutes. Tough break for an ankle job, future disability-boy!

Later on I did impressions of this mofo in front of my coworkers and at start up so we could all laugh at him en masse.  Better to be jocular than bawling.  These chumps deserve much vitriol and sarcasm and I intend to dish unrelentingly.  







Because I really love people.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Sep 23, 2021)

What can we expect though.

They have made every worthless yip dip a trainer because nobody good will touch it with a 10 foot pole.  We have guys on final warning being made trainer.

They have learned to park 15 minutes before break for a cool down period.  Doing 20% is rough.

Park their order picker where it blocks a major travel way or high traffic area like the Caroline and then slowly walk 2 miles to the bathroom farthest away.

An hour before shift ends They all park in the travel way and stand in a big group talking about the awesome job they did.  Then they clock out 10-15 minutes before end of shift.

The merit people get chewed out for doing that and they are allowed to do it.

Where are the trainers,  well they are laying down in a cage cart having a rest,  or laying on pallets or on bulk pallets etc....  

We had one trainer doing a dead sprint up the inbound dock.  He almost got killed at least 3 times in that 1 run.  

Not to get started on zero masks being worn.  It's not under the nose or chin it doesn't exist on their  person.


----------



## Oops (Sep 23, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> 100%.  We have people hanging strands of toilet paper on the stalls to block the cracks because they're in there doing something weird.



More so that people can't see in the glaringly large cracks in the doors.  I might as well just leave the door open, they're that large.  The men's stalls in my DC are so in need of replacement it's pathetic.  People are using pallet bands to keep the doors shut because they fly open if another person goes into the adjacent stall and closes the door.


----------

